# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Vajadzīgs risinājums " step, dir "no negatīvas uz pozitīvu.

## indulisap

Priecīgus visiem ziemsvētkus!


Vajadzīga palīdzība ar savienojuma risinājumu. 
Man vajag frēzei nomainīt vadības programmu uz MACH3.
Jautājums ir sekojošs?
Ar kādas shēmas palīdzību var apgriezt polaritāti signālam " step, dir "no negatīvas uz pozitīvu.
Vai tur derētu piemēram 74AC14, un kā to pareizi savienot?
Indulis

----------


## Canis lupus

Nevajag neko papildus kārt klāt. Pašā MACH3 iestādījumos jānoņem pāris "ķekšu", lai invertētu "dir" un ''step" signālus.

----------

